# Exellent Betta Site



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi i have made a new site, just for bettas it has great info on and has a forum all about bettas i would hope you guys could pay a visit to it and maybe sign up to the forum, some input would be nice:

http://www.fishtalk.helphousehosting.info

Thanks a lot: 

- Jonno


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Shouldnt it say New betta site, which needs more members..So come one come all and help him out... the more the better....


----------

